
Ask HN: Best book to learn webapp in go - winkv
i want to learn about the best practices to create webapps in golang. I am experienced embedded engineer with experience in c but no prior knowledge of webapps. I have few ideas in mind which i plan to implement and hopefully launch but i want to avoid rookie mistakes that come from not having experience in domain like storing passwords in plain text or something else like that.Please recommend some good books and also the reason for recommending them.
======
laxentasken
I got this recommended to me on HN: [https://github.com/thewhitetulip/web-dev-
golang-anti-textboo...](https://github.com/thewhitetulip/web-dev-golang-anti-
textbook)

